# SUCHE Jemanden:Profibus-DP Datenaust. zwischen 2 Master-Stationen und 1 Slave-Station



## KaiKai (31 Oktober 2011)

Hallo an Alle

Ich brauche eine Hilfe zur Unterstützung für mein Projekt, in dem es sich um Projektierung von einer Profibus-DP Kommunikation zwischen 2 master-Stationen und einer Slave-Station handelt.Ich habe PUT&GET Programmbeispiele, die ich in CPUs integriert habe.Aber es funktioniert nicht leider nicht.Es genügt auch, wenn nur 1 Byte zwischen CPUs ausgetauscht werden könnte..

Die Baugruppen:

Master 1:S7-400 CPU 413- 2DP
Master 1:S7-300 CPU 314 CP 342-5
Slave 1:S7-300 CPU 314 CP 342-5 DP

Wenn jemand sich gerade in Berlin befindet und über solche Aufgaben Erfahrung hat, bitte bei mir melden.wäre dankbar!Ich bin ein armer student aber habe kaum eine Auswahl, deshalb könnte ich auch etwas bezahlen.Ich muss das Projekt auch noch dokumentieren und am 30.11.2011 abgeben

mein Mail Adresse lautet:volkan.han@gmx.de

Ich freue mich sehr auf Ihre Meldungen, vielen Dank! 

LG


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 November 2011)

Am besten die MLFB-Nummer (beginnen mit 6ES bzw. 6GK) der CPUs und der CPs hier einstellen. Denn da gibt es große Unterschiede.


----------



## KaiKai (1 November 2011)

Hi Reiner

Danke schön für die Meldung!

Hier sind die Nummer von der Baugruppen

1.Master S7-400:

CPU [FONT=&quot]413-2 DP[/FONT]:[FONT=&quot] 413-2XG01-0AB0[/FONT]

 2.Master S7-300:


 CP 342-5: 6GK7 342-5DA02-0XE0 V5.0

[FONT=&quot]CPU 314:[/FONT] 6S7 314-1AF11-0AB0 V2.O

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1.Slave S7-300: (Ich fand heraus, dass es nicht fähig ist, als Master zu projektieren)
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]CP 342-5 DP :6GK7 342-5DA00-0XE0[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]CPU 314 6S7 314-1AE01-0AB0[/FONT]


Unten habe ich Links für PUT&GET Programme, die ich für mein Projekt entnommen habe: 

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&objId=23378099&load=treecontent⟨=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&objId=44868202&ClusterID=22866139&nodeid0=10805148&load=treecontent&start=41&csSort=%2DDOCDATUMBEITRAG&subtype=130000&switchLang;18610307;1.x=34&switchLang;18610307;1.y=4&display=p⟨=en&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW


----------



## KaiKai (7 November 2011)

Ist noch jemand da?Reiner? Könnte jemand wenigstens tipps geben?


----------



## Ralle (7 November 2011)

KaiKai schrieb:


> Ist noch jemand da?Reiner? Könnte jemand wenigstens tipps geben?



Sag mal, du hast doch hier http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?47916-Multimastersystem-S7-400-S7-300&highlight=MAster-Master recht ausführliche Antworten erhalten, mit diversen Links. Was genau funktioniert nicht und was hast du schon hinbekommen?


----------



## KaiKai (7 November 2011)

Hallo Ralle,

ja genau, ich habe es.Danach habe ich mich entschieden, die Profibus-DP Kommunikation zwischen CPUs über BSEND SFB 12/BRECEIVE SFB13 (beidseitig) herzustellen.

Ich habe versucht dieses Programm bei meinem Projekt anzupassen.Ich habe nur 1 Byte zwischen S7-400 und S7-300 auszutauschen.Ich habe halt nur einen Block im Programmcode.In Code bei den beiden Stationen sind Länge und Datentyp übereinstimmend..

Ich habe die angepassten Programme jeweils in CPUs aufgeladen.Keine Fehler.Aber der Datenaustausch zwischen den Kommunikationspartner findet nicht statt

Hast du vielleicht eine Idee, warum es nicht funktioniert?

PSie Quellen sind untern angehängt.


----------



## vladi (7 November 2011)

Hi KaiKai,

hast du auch die NetPro Verbindungen übersetzt und in die CPUs geladen? 

Gruss: V.


----------



## KaiKai (7 November 2011)

Hi Vladi

ich habe die HW-Konfigurationen und Systemdaten in die CPUs geladen.Ich denke schon, dass ich auch die NetPro Verbindungen geladen habe..Ich versuche dann morgen nochmal.Momentan ist der Laborraum gesperrt

LG

KaiKai


----------

